# schools in Dubai



## laurarugby (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi 

I am moving to Dubai and need a school for my Daughter. We live in Canada and she will be going into grade 6. ( I am not sure what the uk equivalent would be... she has just turned 11)

Does anyone know if you can get a place at school if you are not there at the start of school term?? Also any recommendations would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That'll be this thread then.....


----------



## laurarugby (Apr 29, 2010)

are there any with a Canadian curriculum that she would be use to??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Here

It gives you all the details


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Laurarugby,

I too am moving to Dubai (with twin boys, 11 years) and have looked at the web-sites of schools like AIS, JESS, Deira. As a starting point, google International Schools in Dubai. From what I hear, there are some long waiting lists, they are not cheap (about the same as the private school we send our boys to in Melbourne).

Let me know how you go, because we seem to be working through a similar process.

Cheers

QUOTE=laurarugby;289649]Hi 

I am moving to Dubai and need a school for my Daughter. We live in Canada and she will be going into grade 6. ( I am not sure what the uk equivalent would be... she has just turned 11)

Does anyone know if you can get a place at school if you are not there at the start of school term?? Also any recommendations would be helpful

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

*schools dubai*

Hi, for relatively little cost, you should check out the International Schools Review website, member access, and that will give you information on the schools you mention. This could save you a lot of grief and dollars.


----------

